
WeWork's Adam Neumann sued over $1.7bn package - Classicaldj34
https://www.bbc.com/news/business-50351834
======
mdorazio
I really hope this goes forward and at least makes life difficult for SB. This
level of golden parachute, for any reason, needs to end.

